# WW1 Admiralty trawlers



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Doing a bit research into Alexander Hall yard, and the Admiralty WW1 trawlers that they built all seem to have men's names, Matthew Crooke, John Clay, Cornelius Carrol, William Cogswell, etc. Was the same at the Duthie yard. What I want to know is- who were these men whose names ended up on ships? Were they famous personalities, politicians, or what? Thanks, Graham


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

grahamtowa said:


> Doing a bit research into Alexander Hall yard, and the Admiralty WW1 trawlers that they built all seem to have men's names, Matthew Crooke, John Clay, Cornelius Carrol, William Cogswell, etc. Was the same at the Duthie yard. What I want to know is- who were these men whose names ended up on ships? Were they famous personalities, politicians, or what? Thanks, Graham


There was one class of trawler, Castle Class, I think, that had the names of the crew of the Victory. I used to know more about this, but I've forgotten.


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

*Treeve knows*

I have copied this bit from a post by Treeve in 2005. I hope he will forgive me for not linking to the post itself, but I don't know how to do this.

"The names of the vessels were taken from the muster rolls
of the Victory and Royal Sovereign (Battle of Trafalgar)."

Hilary


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

If you go to www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/trafalgarancestors you can look up these names and see exactly who they were. Choosing this system there were no PC barriers and pressed men as well as volunteers and officers were nominated. Very enlightening when you realise that some were killed at Trafalgar and at least one - Dominick (aka Dominic) Addison, age 22, b. Toulon, France - ROYAL SOVEREIGN (SB307). 1847 - Awarded Naval General Service Medal for Battle of Trafalgar and capture of Java (1811). Lived to take his pension.
Gil.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Marvellous. Thanks to all, including member aavh, who emailed scans on the admiralty trawlers to me. Would never have guessed that they were Trafalgar seamen. Thanks.


----------



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

One of the Castle Class trawlers that ended its days on the reef at Malindi in 1922, north of Mombasa, was the Johm Gauntlett, was he an ex crew member of the Victory..


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes. See connection above to discover his identity.
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

JOHN GAUNTLET (Ad.No.3779)(O.N. 143960) was sold out of service in 1921 to A. M. Jeevanjee, Bombay and renamed NAIROBI. She was wrecked 12.1922 at Malindi. 
See above to trace the name John Gauntlet.
Gil.


----------

